# Eingangssignal auf Interface invertieren????



## Tmbiz (8 September 2017)

Hallo, ich habe ein Interface in das in eine Eingang E2.0 gebe. Auf den nächsten Eingang vom Interface möchte ich den Eingang E2.1 geben aber invertiert. 
Kann man da wie in FUB eine Invertierung machen?


----------



## Ph3niX (8 September 2017)

Ist es möglich "NOT E2.1" dort hinzuschreiben, oder wird das als Syntaxfehler anerkannt?

Ansonsten in einem anderen Netzwerk E2.1 negieren und auf einen von dir gewählten Merker beschalten und diesen Merker dann am Interface benutzen.


----------



## Tmbiz (8 September 2017)

Nein es kommt ein Syntaxfehler. Das mit einem anderen Netzwerk wollte ich vermeiden.


----------



## A3Q (8 September 2017)

Geht nicht so einfach wie in FUB.

Les hier das mal dazu

FB Eingang negieren in awl


Gruß


----------



## A3Q (8 September 2017)

Hier mal eine Lösung, zwar nicht so ganz elegant, aber es geht wohl.







Gruß

Chris


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 September 2017)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es der richtige Weg ist, einen Ex.y auf einen IN_OUT zu legen? Der Experte für FUP bin ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt, aber einen IN_OUT negieren, geht dat denn?


----------



## Tmbiz (8 September 2017)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es der richtige Weg ist, einen Ex.y auf einen IN_OUT zu legen? Der Experte für FUP bin ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt, aber einen IN_OUT negieren, geht dat denn?



Ich habe halte eine Endschalter, der ein 0 gibt wenn er betätigt ist und eine 1 wenn nicht. Das muss ich auf das Interface geben. Ich muss denn Baustein nuten denn der hat Funktionen die ich nicht alle noch mal bauen möchte.


----------



## A3Q (8 September 2017)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es der richtige Weg ist, einen Ex.y auf einen IN_OUT zu legen? Der Experte für FUP bin ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt, aber einen IN_OUT negieren, geht dat denn?



Denke auch das es nicht so toll ist. Grad eine Rückmeldung z.B. sollte einfach ein Eingang sein.


----------



## hucki (8 September 2017)

Tmbiz schrieb:


> Das mit einem anderen Netzwerk wollte ich vermeiden.


Was spricht denn gegen das zusätzliche Netzwerk für die Negierung?

Genau dafür sind sie da und es macht das Programm einfacher wartbar als das andere Rumgewurstle.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 September 2017)

Tmbiz schrieb:


> Ich habe halte eine Endschalter, der ein 0 gibt wenn er betätigt ist und eine 1 wenn nicht...


Dann negiere das Signal vor dem Bausteinaufruf. Ich würde es aber dann einfach auf eine temporäre Variable legen. Als Programmersteller ist dir natürlich klar dass der Baustein auch auf diese Variable schreibt. Das ist für mich als Außenstehender an dieser Stelle völlig unverständlich. Ich gehe mal davon aus dass Schreiben hier eigentlich keine Bedeutung hat. Und auf einen Eingang schreibt man normalerweise garnicht. Wenn das mit dem Negieren am IN_OUT funktionieren würde, wäre dieser E2.1 ab dieser Programmzeile negiert, im Programmablauf davor nicht!


----------



## Tmbiz (8 September 2017)

Ich weiss auch nicht warum die Kollegen da eine In Out genommen haben. Ok ich werde das in einer Temp invertieren und gut. Danke an alle


----------

